# Ike wacks 12.13oz giant at amistad



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

he leads day one with almost 28 pounds! GET EM IKE !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Correction: it was a 12 lb 13oz HAWG that he caught; not 12.13lbs. I can only imagine what he was like when he caught that. Word is that he threw up once he landed it. Hopefully he can catch another one like it and stay on top as he is on my fantasy team.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

What an absolute pig! He also had an 8lber in his bag along with the 
12lb 13oz fish. I hope he can get a decent bag together the next couple days as well.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

How many times did the word giant come out of his mouth when he brought it in. I bet a lot. Good for him, hope he stays on the fish and pulls out a win.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He's sick, what a ninja.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

The guy can flat out fish! I hope he wins it all!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Ike is the MAN!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

NEVER GIVE UP! You gotta love Ike... I'll always pull for him! I can't wait to see the coverage of that... I bet he had an aneurysm when he hooked that HOG!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What was the deal with him a few years ago, didnt he get into some trouble for some reason?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

*Ike is my hero. I love him.* :Banane59:


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

at least that one actually was a giant. lol


----------

